# Yao Ming



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Alright, I realize that they don't want to rush him, and that he is probably a little tired from all of the travelling and playing he has done lately. But this game tonight is an example of what people have been talking about.
Yao has (reading the boxscore) 7 pts, 4 rbds, 2 assts, and 1 blocked shot while shooting perfectly from the floor and line, and yet has only played 14 minutes, and they just took him out again with a close tie game.
I'm not saying that they should put a lot of pressure on him and expect him to win games, but if he's playing well, why not give him a chance to prove to himself just what he could do in the league and at the same time give his teammates an idea of the things he is capable of.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I think Rudy T is waiting for the right game to showcase him, I'm sure he's still working on memorizing/getting familiar with our system/plays. I bet we'll see more of Ming after the All-Star break.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Just from the little bits that he gets to play, you can see that he is going to be a great player. He has a great feel for the game, a great shot and moves with fluidity around the basket.

There are so many so called basketball experts appearing on these 'sports talk' shows on ESPN and Fox that have seen a couple of plays where people are dunking or scoring in his vicinity, and have already labeled him a bust.

One of the writers I truly have always respected, Bob Ryan of the Boston Globe, shares my sentiments about Yao.

In a couple of years, he will be a no doubt about it SUPERSTAR and franchise player.

Hitman


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Any of you guys watch Around the Horn on ESPN? Every time they talk about Yao, they trash him and say he's the biggest bust in NBA history. Only Bob Ryan on the show talks positively about him. 

These guys are suppose to be professional journalists yet they rip on him every time they get. They bring up stupid things like he didn't score in a game yet they don't bring up the fact that he only had a couple of shots or that he only played a few minutes. They never bring up any of the positive things he has done so far. It seems that these guys are looking for him to fail so that they can gloat and say how right they are.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I feel that everyone while entitled to their own opinion should give him time to develop. Kwame Brown was a "BUST" by so called experts last year and look what he is doing in just his second season


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sylaw</b>!
> Any of you guys watch Around the Horn on ESPN? Every time they talk about Yao, they trash him and say he's the biggest bust in NBA history. Only Bob Ryan on the show talks positively about him.
> 
> These guys are suppose to be professional journalists yet they rip on him every time they get. They bring up stupid things like he didn't score in a game yet they don't bring up the fact that he only had a couple of shots or that he only played a few minutes. They never bring up any of the positive things he has done so far. It seems that these guys are looking for him to fail so that they can gloat and say how right they are.


I watch that show and the writers come off as so childish and stupid, like they are trying to say things to come as 'cool'.

I am a fourth grade teacher and I am teaching my kids to make rational statements and to see what's inside 'the box' before diminishing it.

Bob Ryan is an actual sports journalist and a student of the game. He is not looking to be cool, or make statements as a way to make a name for himself.

Hitman


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

ATH is one of the worst shows on television.....just a PTI wannabe


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*I Am Impressed ...*

Tonight was my second opportunity to see Yao play. It's really scary to think of what this guy can become. In just those two games, I could see him improving with each passing minute.

What was funny to me was to hear the Laker commentators discussing HIS size. That coming from them!! Stu Lantz made a comment about just his size alone would cause him to be in the paint for more than 3 seconds. Imagine HIM commenting on ANYONE being in the paint for more than 3 seconds. Anyway, they seemed to spend alot of time talking about is skills when they should have been discussing his skills as a baller. I guess they've forgotten the disadvantage they've had over other teams for years with their own giant. Now all of a sudden, when another team has a giant, it's a topic of critical discussion.

Yao looks good and will not disappoint. I understand he missed all of training camp and the exhibition games. THAT is why he seems to be on a mission to step up his progress and it was apparent to me in just those two games. He has skills AND hops AND can handle the ball AND foot movement. I can't wait to see his first tatoo and him wearing earrings!!! 

I LIKE HIM. :banana:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

lets see what happens when he plays a legit center. He will be good...just don't know how good.

CLUTCH BBS SUCKS!:upset:


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> lets see what happens when he plays a legit center. He will be good...just don't know how good.
> 
> CLUTCH BBS SUCKS!:upset:


dude, why you hating on the ccbbs so much? who do you post as over there and what exactly is the problem?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Ming perfect form the floor last night fpr 20 pts


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rudy T is a conservative coach. If Yao don't have playing time, how does he adjust to Rockets systems?


----------



## fegwu (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> lets see what happens when he plays a legit center. He will be good...just don't know how good.
> 
> CLUTCH BBS SUCKS!:upset:



Which one? Please give us names so that we can know what we are working with. 

Remember that a majority of the teams in the NBA only have the Samakis of this world as their only option in the middle. There are no more Centers in the game save for Shaq, Timmy Duncan (because The Admiral is retiring after this one), Zy, Candy Man, Dik and maybe Miller. Shaq and Duncan are the most dominant and will be for sometime while the rest of them are just trying to hang in there.

So lets start looking for excuses and ways of belittling Yao's accomplishments and success. Whatever he gets from now is what he is supposed to get - period.


----------

